# 2 Tivo's - not talk to each other



## steela (May 12, 2004)

I can't ping one tivo from another tivo on my network.

I've got 2 tivo's both with TivoWeb and various addon modules installed.

I can telnet, ftp & ping each Tivo from my desktop PC via my router.
From each Tivo i can ping the Desktop PC and router.
I CANNOT, however, ping or ftp from one tivo to the other tivo - no response is returned.

I'm new to Tivo networking so not sure if this is a known problem or something obvious i've done wrong.

Tivo 1 : 192.168.0.201
Tivo 2 : 192.168.0.203
Router: 192.168.0.1
PC : 192.168.0.2


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

The MAC addresses for the tivo are software set, have you changed one of them, as the drivers use the same?


----------



## steela (May 12, 2004)

Yeah the MAC addresses were configured differently at install, as were the IP addresses.


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

Can you please run nic_cinfig_tivo on both tivos and post the results.
The Route and Netmask parameters are the most likely cause of your problem.

Alternatively you could post the contents of /etc/rc/d/rc.net

Mine is

if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/turbonet.o macaddr=00:0B:AD:31:1E:BE timing=3 ;
then
export DYNAMIC_NET_DEV=eth0
/sbin/ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.102 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
/sbin/route.tivo add default gw 10.0.0.2 netmask 0.0.0.0
fi

where the
Tivo is 10.0.0.102
Netmask is 255.255.255.0
The router is on 10.0.0.0.2


----------



## steela (May 12, 2004)

Upstairs: {/var/tmp}> nic_config_tivo

TiVo TurboNet/AirNet/CacheCard on Tivo Configure - 20050218

Copyright 2002-2004 Silicondust Engineering Ltd. All rights reserved.

Detecting TiVo hard drive...

Detecting TiVo partitions...
Active kernel partition = /dev/hda3.
Inactive kernel partition = /dev/hda6.
Active root partition = /dev/hda4.
Inactive root partition = /dev/hda7.
Var partition = /dev/hda9.

Determining software version...
Thomson UK Stand Alone TiVo running 2.5.5-01-1-023

Remounting root partition...
Root successfully remounted as writable.

Checking installation type...
Configuring CacheCard installation.

Checking script...
Complete.

Current/New Configuration:
mac address = 00:0B:AD:A0:49:03
ip address = 192.168.0.201
ip subnet mask = 255.255.255.0
ip gateway = 192.168.0.1
debug level = off
daily call = network
cache statistics = 0 seconds

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Living-Room: {/var/tmp}> nic_config_tivo

TiVo TurboNet/AirNet/CacheCard on Tivo Configure - 20050218

Copyright 2002-2004 Silicondust Engineering Ltd. All rights reserved.

Detecting TiVo hard drive...

Detecting TiVo partitions...
Active kernel partition = /dev/hda3.
Inactive kernel partition = /dev/hda6.
Active root partition = /dev/hda4.
Inactive root partition = /dev/hda7.
Var partition = /dev/hda9.

Determining software version...
Thomson UK Stand Alone TiVo running 2.5.5-01-1-023

Remounting root partition...
Root successfully remounted as writable.

Checking installation type...
Configuring CacheCard installation.

Checking script...
Complete.

Current/New Configuration:
mac address = 00:0B:AD:64:5D:CC
ip address = 192.168.0.203
ip subnet mask = 255.255.255.0
ip gateway = 192.168.0.1
debug level = off
daily call = network
cache statistics = 0 seconds


----------



## steela (May 12, 2004)

Upstairs 

if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/turbonet2.o macaddr=00:0B:AD:A0:49:03 ; then
export DYNAMIC_NET_DEV=eth0
/sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.201 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
/sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.0.1 netmask 0.0.0.0
fi

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Living-Room

if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/turbonet2.o macaddr=00:0B:AD:64:5D:CC ; then
export DYNAMIC_NET_DEV=eth0
/sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.203 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
/sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.0.1 netmask 0.0.0.0
fi


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

Configuration should work.

Is your network wireless ?


----------



## steela (May 12, 2004)

One of the Tivo's is cabled the other is wireless via a Netgear WGE111 wireless bridge.

Unfortunately i've not got a sufficiently long enough cable to connect the other Tivo directly at the moment.

Wireless isolation setting on the Router is turned off - which means all wireless devices can talk to each other via the router.

The two Tivo's have in the past talked to each other when they've both been connected wirelessly so i'm 99% sure the wireless is not the issue.

The tivo which is hard wired can't ping the wireless bridge of the other Tivo, but everything can be seen ok from my PC including both Tivo's and the wireless bridge(s).

I'll try and get a long enough cable to rule it out as i'm stumped at the moment.


----------



## steela (May 12, 2004)

I've connect both Tivo's to the router using direct cable and it's now working - obviously Tivo doesn't like the wireless bridge for some reason.

Are there any network settings on Tivo which may fix this - i've just bought 2 wireless bridges and don't want to mothball them if i don't have to.


----------

